# alba / albinoid



## dodidoki (Nov 25, 2012)

From wiki:
While an organism with complete absence of melanin is called an albino (play /ælˈbaɪnoʊ/ American English,[1] or /ælˈbiːnoʊ/ British English)[2] an organism with only a diminished amount of melanin is described as albinoid.


There are many plants (eg. stonei in a recent thread) cause taxonomical problem, because they are almost pure albas only a few pigmentation they have. They could be called: "albinoid".


----------



## Hakone (Nov 26, 2012)

Have the plants melanin in organism ?. If not, what are the plants instead of melanin ?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 26, 2012)

Replace "melanin" to anthocyanin, red pigment etc.
Furthermore all plants have at least 3 pigments ( exept saprophytes), chlorophyllum a,b and c.

Anyway give name stonei album "formosana" or that exul semialbum, wich you can see in recent threads. You only say "not alba", (anyway "album"), but not semialbum even not pale form. But albinoid.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 26, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> They could be called: "albinoid".



Yes.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 27, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> From wiki:
> While an organism with complete absence of melanin is called an albino (play /ælˈbaɪnoʊ/ American English,[1] or /ælˈbiːnoʊ/ British English)[2] an organism with only a *diminished amount* of melanin is described as albinoid.
> 
> 
> There are many plants (eg. stonei in a recent thread) cause taxonomical problem, because they are almost pure albas only a few pigmentation they have. They could be called: "albinoid".



After your opinion: to organism with only a diminished amount of melanin ( anthocyanin ) is described as* albinoid*. 

I would say *all * Paphiopedilum are *albinoid* because they have *diminished amount of red pigments*.


----------



## limuhead (May 24, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> From wiki:
> While an organism with complete absence of melanin is called an albino (play /ælˈbaɪnoʊ/ American English,[1] or /ælˈbiːnoʊ/ British English)[2] an organism with only a diminished amount of melanin is described as albinoid.
> 
> 
> There are many plants (eg. stonei in a recent thread) cause taxonomical problem, because they are almost pure albas only a few pigmentation they have. They could be called: "albinoid".



I thought albanoid was the technical term for 'afraid of being white'


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2013)

:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I thought albanoid was the technical term for 'afraid of being white'



You nut!:rollhappy:


----------



## Trithor (May 24, 2013)

:rollhappy:, love that!


----------

